# woohoo!



## lookmanohands (Mar 27, 2014)

After years of umming and ahhing I finally took the plung and bought a new old classic, a frantic few minutes were spent wondering why it wasnt heating up (see my other post, wire off). Now a few drinks down the sink, got the grind rightish and tamping is nearly there and I've got to wonder why It took me so long to take the plunge. One happy (and slighly buzzed up) bunny


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Congrats, enjoy the coffee!

What are you drinking bean wise?


----------



## lookmanohands (Mar 27, 2014)

To start me off ive got some espresso beans from happy donkey which seem ok. Just made an attempt at a latte for the SO but didn't do too well. Think im going to need a thermometer for that.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Get some temp tags ,they don't get in the way like a thermometer

Or heat til you can't touch the bottom of the jug , should be ball park right temperature

Try some of the other roasters on the forum list ( Rave, Origin , Small batch , Extract, Smokey Barn to name a few )

You can get fresher beans than you are getting from Happy Donkey in my opinion


----------



## lookmanohands (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, I'll look for some different beans as well


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Rave Italian job would be a decent start point. Cheap and forgiving


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

lookmanohands said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'll look for some different beans as well


If your really want a thermometer I have one I don't use

Drop me a pm I'll send it to you

It will help gauge the right temp when your touching the jug

Then once you know what it is u can ditch it


----------



## lookmanohands (Mar 27, 2014)

Expobarista said:


> Rave Italian job would be a decent start point. Cheap and forgiving


Where would I look for these, I like the idea of forgiving beans


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Google rave coffee,roasters


----------



## lookmanohands (Mar 27, 2014)

Doh of course, I think the caffeine is wearing off


----------

